# Doubleview capital corp v.dbv



## Andy1974 (Feb 16, 2017)

Doubleview Extends Lisle Zone by 70m to East and 200m to North...encouraging results from the most recent drilling. Holes 11, 12, and 13 where drilled at dips -55, -65, and -80 respectively. Looks that the vertical depth of the deposit is less than the drill core length.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

This guy is just a pumper for this stock. Look at his 4 posts in his post history - all are pumping this stock.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Spudd said:


> This guy is just a pumper for this stock. Look at his 4 posts in his post history - all are pumping this stock.


Spudd - such a cruel thing to suggest :tears_of_joy:

I will prefer to think of Andy as a poor schmuck who bought (as he said) on Feb. 15 at $0.115 and is still hoping to climb out of his loss (currently at $0.070) by tempting one of us to enter the market and buy his position. Since small numbers aren't worth the effort or the post, I will guess that he bought 100,000 shares and is still down a whopping $4,500. What will the kids eat?

We also note that this news was released on March 1. Since then the share price has gone nowhere but down. Things are getting desperate. Is it time to double down on doubleview? Or should we hang onto our last few dollars? After all, the kraft dinner is getting low. In hindsight, it was big mistake donating all those Star Wars boxes. 

Also regretting spending Feb. 14 smoking samples with familyman, could have sold that day at $0.17 and made $5,500. Think of the kraft dinner that would have bought!

Andy is astute however, to note that if you enounter mineralization within the core, the deposit must be shallower than the total vertical depth of the core. Hmmm, otherwise you wouldn't have encountered any mineralization in the core would you. :stupid:


----------

